# Doe acting aggressive with another does kids



## Crosec7 (Aug 8, 2015)

We have two does, both first fresheners, who just kidded in the last few weeks.  One had triplets almost three weeks ago.  The other just had twins on Tuesday afternoon.  Well, we kept them separated for a few days and now we're trying to have them all together.  The first doe (with the triplets) is quite aggressive with the other doe's kids, head butting them really hard and over and over.  She's also been kind of mean to the other doe.  She's definitely the higher energy doe, and I think part of it is she's been cooped up more than usual since she kidded.  Any suggestions? We're letting them out together when we're around but separating them when we're gone so she doesn't hurt the kids. How do we get them used to each other?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear of the problem of the one doe being overly aggressive.  Supervision is probably your best for now until everyone gets use to each other.  Guessing that the doe with triplets is trying to insert her dominance. Are these the only 2 does you have?

@Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @OneFineAcre and others will have some suggestions for you.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 8, 2015)

triplet mama is trying to show her dominance over the other doe and her kids.  they will work it out, it isn't always easy to watch.  do they have horns?  i have put up dividers that the babies can get thru but the moms can't.  that gives both sets of babies a place to hang out.  with your tiny babies just a piece of cattle panel would work.  if that isn't feasible then you will have to separate them when you aren't around.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 8, 2015)

They may work it out but the kids can be seriously injured in the meantime. Had a friend end up with two kids that were permanently lame from getting bodied slammed. You may have to separate them 'til the kids grow up a little more.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 8, 2015)

Ours have always worked it out
But no question one could potentially get hurt
Do they have horns?
And how much room do they have ?
When they are a few weeks old and they have some room they will usually get out of the way


----------



## madcow (Aug 9, 2015)

This is normal behavior for goats.  Most does will not tolerate another doe's kids.  The kids will learn very quickly who to avoid, but do keep an eye on them, especially if they are very young, as sometimes the does can be over zealous in asserting their position.  Most often the herd queen is the roughest with another doe's kids, as she's letting them know her hierarchy in the herd and she wants them to know she's the boss.  Goats and kids are smart and they figure out how it works pretty quickly in most cases, but sometimes they just aren't paying attention to what's going on around them and they can be blindsided and even injured by another doe if they don't realize they have invaded her space.  It can be the "school of hard knocks" for kids.  It can help to pen mother and babies up together for a few days or even up to a couple of weeks when the kids are their most fragile as a safety measure for the kids.  A first-time mother's kids are usually the most vulnerable to attacks from other does, because as they are still figuring out how everything works in the mother game and it isn't instinct for them to protect their kids from other goats, and they have to learn to be mothers on the fly.   For the most part, goats just aren't real protective of their kids any way.  It's common for goat mothers to stash her kids and leave them, even when the kids are very young, for hours at a time while mom is off foraging and come back for them later.  Now sheep mommas, they will keep their lambs close by and rarely get separated when out browsing and wandering around feeding.  You will see sheep mommas stand and wait for their little ones to catch up if they are lagging behind, which is usually not the case with goat mommas.  Goats will walk off and leave their babies if they don't keep up and the kids have to learn to find their mother wherever she may be if they get separated.  Now that's when you will hear the little ones doing a lot of crying calling in an attempt at trying to locate their mother.  Mom should recognize her babies distress calls and will call back to them, but rarely will she go to them; they have to find her by her calls.   And as a side note, not all does end up being good mothers, so we cull really bad goat mothers if they don't take care of their kids like they should.  Goats are interesting creatures, aren't they?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 9, 2015)

Because the 2nd set of kids are so young I would keep them separated right now unless you are there to supervise. They will figure it out but these babies are not match for an over-protective momma! They will learn but I wouldn't risk it until they are a bit older. They are just lil ND's, its not like they are a 8-12lb lamancha! 

Having hiding places is a great idea, I think sometimes the kids like to get a break from momma too. 

I know a breeder that lost a kid because another doe hit it and snapped its spine  They were all disbudded and had plenty of space too.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 9, 2015)

I usually keep new mamas and kids penned separately for at least a week, sometimes two. Or I will let mom out and keep the kids penned. Just depends on how many new moms at the same time, I only have 6 kidding stalls and 23 does. (How did THAT happen)


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Aug 19, 2015)

I have the same problem with does being  aggressive to another does babies, but they stop acting that way in a day or so. It's more of a pecking order thing, I don't think they would kill the babies, just make sure they know who is boss. If it gets really bad make a baby spot where they can get away from the other doe.


----------

